# Matrix PowerWatch powered solely by body heat [merged thread]



## James Haury

I am not sure if someone has posted this already but the power source is kind of neat.-The Matrix PowerWatch is Powered Entirely by Body Heat | Digital Trends- I don't have a smart watch nor a smart phone but this is cool.


----------



## rationaltime

*Re: Matrix PowerWatch powered solely by body heat*

This needs it own thread, so the comments don't affect that other watch.

"The Matrix is available with both 18mm or 20mm straps. It starts at $99 on 
Indiegogo, with an expected ship date of July 2017."

I wonder how well the Matrix PowerWatch is going to work in Singapore.
We'll see.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## accidentalsuccess

*Re: Matrix PowerWatch powered solely by body heat*

Just to bump the thread, they did really really well at CES, winning an award. I'm very impressed to see thermoelectrics used this way. Anyone out there getting one/backing it?

3 days left and I'm thinking about it.


----------



## bigvatch

*Re: Matrix PowerWatch powered solely by body heat*

Thought this topic was worthy of more discussion so started another thread in public forum. Hope it's ok.

New Body Heat powered watch coming out.


----------



## stockae92

*Re: Matrix PowerWatch powered solely by body heat*

hummm ... I remember Seiko tried thermo-kinetic before but it didn't quite work out. I hope technology has advanced and make it work better this time around. What I can't trust is the crowd funding part of it.


----------



## James Haury

*Re: Matrix PowerWatch powered solely by body heat*



bigvatch said:


> Thought this topic was worthy of more discussion so started another thread in public forum. Hope it's ok.
> 
> New Body Heat powered watch coming out.


( I am honored)


----------



## rationaltime

*Re: Matrix PowerWatch powered solely by body heat*

It seems the PowerWatch is now shipping (November, 2017).

It would be interesting to get some real world reports. It may take
some time before you can tell if the internal battery is charging, but
how the PowerWatch performs aside from charging would be part of
a report.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Matrix PowerWatch powered solely by body heat*

It's not new. Back in 70s a analog watch (square face) was powered by the heat of the body.
I was interested in that watch, especially the 200m edition.
But could not find any manual on line to present in deep the functions especially the clock one: timers alarm....

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ron521

*Re: Matrix PowerWatch powered solely by body heat*

I visited the Matrix website, but could not find any information regarding the composition of the case, bezel or crystal.


----------



## Odie

*Matrix Powerwatch*

Hello,

I was interested in the new Powerwatch X coming out and wanted to see if anyone had experience with the original Powerwatch?

https://www.powerwatch.com/


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Matrix Powerwatch*

Been following the same path than you. So far I got the Fenix 5X+ but the Matrix Powerwatch X was in my scope for a long time.

Anyway, looking at the thickness of the Powerwatch X on the rare video... it looks really huge !
The problem is on their site which is not accurate toward the real size/thickness of the X. 
I have contact them and they have told me they will update it.
Also they still claim they create the most water resistant smartwatch with their 50m models...
No visibility on the real function (stopwatches, timers...) any backlight ?.... What brings the smartphone application ?

As a child, I remember reading an article in a French science magazine of the beginning of the 70's showing a analog watch with the same powering system: using the difference of temperature between the wrist (hot) and a watch case (cold). So this is not new.
It's just history repeating like New York 1900's cabs which were full electrical.

(The first taxicab company in New York City was the Samuel's Electric Carriage and Wagon Company (E.C.W.C.), which began running 12 electric hansom cabs in July 1897. The company ran until 1898 with up to 62 cabs operating until it was reformed by its financiers to form the Electric Vehicle Company.The company then built the Electrobat electric car, and had up to 100 taxicabs running in total by 1899.

1899 also saw a number of notable firsts for the Electric Vehicle Company. On May 20, 1899, Jacob German, driving an electric taxicab received the first speeding ticket in the United States. Later that year, on September 13, Henry Bliss became the first victim of an automotive accident in the United States when he was hit by an electric taxicab as he was helping a friend from a streetcar.

By the early 1900s the Electric Vehicle company was running up to 1,000 electric taxicabs on the streets of New York City until, in January 1907, a fire destroyed 300 of these vehicles which, in conjunction with the Panic of 1907 caused the company to collapse.)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxicabs_of_New_York_City


----------



## brandon\

*Re: Matrix Powerwatch*

Neat watch.

Seiko had the Thermic line at one point.


----------



## jt67

*new technology*

Got this article in my newsfeed this morning:

https://apple.news/A8k5efOZxQz2TTUPGaEbkZw

Seems to me this is a big step forward in power- management for smart watches. What are the good folk on this forum's thoughts?


----------



## kcotham

*PowerWatch 2 announced, thoughts?*

Anyone seen the PowerWatch 2? Their web site is powerwatch.com. It's a new watch that is crowdsourcing at https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/smartwatch-powered-by-you-matrix-powerwatch-2/x/20023353#/

I'm joining in. I was interested in this a while ago, but there weren't the features in the previous models that I wanted. Now, if you join the project now, you can get this one for $199. When it goes on sale, it'll be $499. I've resisted smart watches and activity trackers because they need to be charged, often. But this one, doesn't need to be plugged in. And now that the new model, the PowerWatch 2 is going to be smaller, there really wasn't any reason for me to hold out any longer. It still looks to be a chunky watch, but not any bigger than my Suunto. When it finally ships, I'll try to do a little review of it. I'm pretty excited. The only competitor I liked was the Garmin Insight, but it is $100 more than this early bird price and it, of course, needs periodic plugging in. The PowerWatch 2 does have some GPS features as well. Besides, if I want a full featured GPS, I'll carry my GPSMAP 66 or wear my Suunto Traverse.

Have a look at this and tell me what y'all think. I'm curious as to what other watch enthusiasts think.

Cheers!


----------



## gangrel

*Re: PowerWatch 2 announced, thoughts?*

I'd call it an activity monitor with GPS; the time's almost ancillary, as it's so easy to incorporate.

It may help with the annoyance of charging when what you want is the fitness device/activity monitor. That's IMO the better use for a smartwatch anyway.

So, I'll pass but it'll be interesting to follow this. The combination of solar and heat exchange-driven power (I assume that's what they're doing) is interesting and may prove to be the step wearables need.


----------



## JacobC

*Re: PowerWatch 2 announced, thoughts?*

Looks like more KS junk


----------



## kcotham

*Re: PowerWatch 2 announced, thoughts?*



JacobC said:


> Looks like more KS junk


"KS junk"? What does that mean?


----------



## gangrel

*Re: PowerWatch 2 announced, thoughts?*

I'll go out on a limb and suggest he probably doesn't think much of smartwatches.


----------



## U5512

*Re: PowerWatch 2 announced, thoughts?*



kcotham said:


> "KS junk"? What does that mean?


"Kickstarter junk."


----------



## City74

*Re: PowerWatch 2 announced, thoughts?*

No interest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

*Re: PowerWatch 2 announced, thoughts?*

Although the debate rages, I don't really consider smartwatches as collectibles in the sense that most folks looks at watches here--this kind of thing would be better placed in outdoor'sman-type sties, running sites, and so forth--could truly care less myself.


----------



## Fozzaru

*Re: PowerWatch 2 announced, thoughts?*

Look for the Matrix smartwatch... you might have a "deja vu".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws

*Re: PowerWatch 2 announced, thoughts?*

"PowerWatch 2 announced, thoughts?" Frankly, this title sounds a wee bit silly... This implies that there was an earlier PowerWatch, and that for whatever reason it was of any significance. Well, looking at PowerWatch 2, it was of no significance, and neither is its successor of any.


----------



## rationaltime

*Re: Matrix PowerWatch powered solely by body heat*

I am going to put the Powerwatch posts together.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## rationaltime

*Re: Matrix Powerwatch*

I have not seen a report on a real Powerwatch.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## rationaltime

*Re: new technology*

That link leads to Powerwatch announcements. There is no Apple news there.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: new technology*



rationaltime said:


> That link leads to Powerwatch announcements. There is no Apple news there.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


I haven't even clicked on it but knew that something was fishy in the URL.

For everyone's general knowledge, a web address goes like this (roughly): subdomain.domain.com
It's akin to this: street.city.state.country

That domain -- apple.news -- is a _sub_domain called "apple" hosted at a domain called "news".

Wherever this ".news" domain lives, it's definitely NOT part of "apple.com". It's horsecrap. It's a deceptive business practice designed to piggyback on Apple's high public profile.

I'd advise against doing business with any entity that engages in lies like these.


----------



## kcotham

Wow, there's a lot of hostility and "negative Nancy" vibes about this. I think it's exciting to have a watch powered by body heat, supplemented by solar. I can't remember the model, but Bulova (when it was an American company) was the first to do this in a watch. From what I've read, they rushed it to market and it was extremely expensive. It didn't make it. Citizen bought Bulova and tried some of the first Eco-Drives to use the technology too. It didn't catch on for whatever reason, poor marketing, poor manufacturing, poor design, etc. This company (started and run by PhDs) seems to have cracked the code so to speak. I personally am interested in using it as an activity tracker/heartrate monitor. I don't really care about the usual smartwatch features like notifications and taking calls on my watch, etc. I never bought an Apple Watch because that stuff just doesn't matter to me. I have never bought a Garmin or FitBit or any other activity tracker either. The reasons being: they either eat batteries or have to be recharged all the time. I don't wear my Suunto Traverse much either for the same reason (that and the thing is huge). This PowerWatch2 model is supposed to be smaller than the predecessors and smaller than my Suunto. It also does not need to be plugged in at night and it doesn't need me to crack open the back and change batteries. My girlfriend's Vivofit eats batteries, refused to sync with Garmin Connect reliably. I got her a FitBit and she really likes it, mainly because it doesn't require me ordering batteries and the thing has a heartrate monitor. So, for me, for my intended use, the PowerWatch 2 holds a lot of potential. It checks the right boxes. I don't want it for expanding my collection. That honor will go to a Stowa Marine probably ;-). I want it to be used as a tool to do a job, a specific job. Keep track of my activities and my heart rate.


----------



## BillSWPA

*Re: new technology*



BarracksSi said:


> I haven't even clicked on it but knew that something was fishy in the URL.
> 
> For everyone's general knowledge, a web address goes like this (roughly): subdomain.domain.com
> It's akin to this: street.city.state.country
> 
> That domain -- apple.news -- is a _sub_domain called "apple" hosted at a domain called "news".
> 
> Wherever this ".news" domain lives, it's definitely NOT part of "apple.com". It's horsecrap. It's a deceptive business practice designed to piggyback on Apple's high public profile.
> 
> I'd advise against doing business with any entity that engages in lies like these.


In addition to these points, use of a domain name that is confusingly similar to a pre-existing trademark is trademark infringement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

kcotham said:


> Wow, there's a lot of hostility and "negative Nancy" vibes about this.


If by "this" you mean "vaporware that will likely never see the light of day, marketed by grasstroturfing shills spouting dubious claims and purposely misleading casual web users", then I totally agree that "this" deserves the hostility being displayed here.

The possibility of a smartwatch being powered by body heat - or solar, or kinetic energy - is fantastic, yes. I think it would knock down the last hurdle that most people say is keeping them from buying one.

But...
- power production isn't there yet
- chip and OS efficiency isn't there yet, either
- the software platform isn't mature
- the company has no reputation (read: no developer would bother dedicating their time to write for it)

Add up the above and it'll never be more than a stripped-down Garmin.


----------



## kcotham

BarracksSi said:


> If by "this" you mean "vaporware that will likely never see the light of day, marketed by grasstroturfing shills spouting dubious claims and purposely misleading casual web users", then I totally agree that "this" deserves the hostility being displayed here.
> 
> The possibility of a smartwatch being powered by body heat - or solar, or kinetic energy - is fantastic, yes. I think it would knock down the last hurdle that most people say is keeping them from buying one.
> 
> But...
> - power production isn't there yet
> - chip and OS efficiency isn't there yet, either
> - the software platform isn't mature
> - the company has no reputation (read: no developer would bother dedicating their time to write for it)
> 
> Add up the above and it'll never be more than a stripped-down Garmin.


And there is the hostility again. They have produced the previous models. People have bought them. And most of the reviews of these early models have been largely positive. Any new company has to work out the bugs and find their way. Garmin and FitBit, et al are all established companies with more manufacturing experience and a larger bank roll, but even they don't get it right all the time.

If Garmin can produce a watch that does what I want it to do, doesn't need to be recharged via a cable or a new battery every 9 months, and can get the Garmin Connect app to actually work the way it is supposed to, AND do this for $199, then I'd buy one. I looked at the Insight, but it has features I don't really want or need, a monochrome screen, and needs to be recharged via a cable, AND it retails for $299. The next cheapest Garmin doesn't have GPS at all and looks like something my girlfriend would wear. So, I think the introductory price put it at just the right spot with just the right features. Would I plunk down $499 for the PowerWatch 2, no. Just because this isn't haute horology or a smartwatch from a billion dollar company doesn't mean it isn't going to be good. For $199, I'm willing to give it a shot.

To address your bullet points:
- power production apparently is there. And to support additional features, solar was added, so obviously they are aware of increased power demand.
- see the above, it uses a different processor that is from what I've read, more power efficent. We don't even know what OS they're using.
- the smartphone app has been completely redone from what I have read, there is always room for improvement. Heck Garmin Connect was constantly incorrectly syncing my girlfriend's Vivofit 3's data to the point she hated the thing. So even Garmin mucks it up.
- reputation smeputation. What is a reputation? Some people think Microsoft has a wonderful reputation, I think they build crap software and always have. Reputation is opinion. They have recruited their own developers thus making that argument moot. The watch isn't designed to be another Apple Watch. It isn't intended to use third party apps. I wouldn't want to risk loading buggy, questionable third party apps on it anyway.


----------



## alitaher2009

*Re: Matrix Powerwatch*

my friend purchaed.. 'BLACK OPS' model from this site. 
nice watch .


----------

